# Animals cubing?



## Rocky0701 (May 14, 2014)

I think this could be a fun discussion. Do you think that someone would be able to teach an animal to solve a 3x3, if so which animal, and how would it be approached? I think that it could be very possible to teach a primate to solve the cube since they are pretty smart, and would be able to hold the cube just like we do. Does anybody know if anybody has tried to train an animal to solve in the past?


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 14, 2014)

You could probably teach a monkey. LOL


----------



## guysensei1 (May 14, 2014)

Heck, I think they could figure it out by themselves.


----------



## Fawn (May 14, 2014)

I wonder if faz ever taught his kangaroo


----------



## Marco Cuber (May 14, 2014)

Jim said:


> I wonder if faz ever taught his kangaroo


Lol
I'd like to see a video of an animal cubing.


----------



## xirryxu (May 14, 2014)

orangutans i can think,so clever animal


----------



## Hypocrism (May 14, 2014)

Possibly, although I've never seen an example of abstract reasoning in animals, and that's required for cubing.


----------



## brian724080 (May 14, 2014)

Humans; other than that, monkeys?


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 14, 2014)

I highly doubt you could. How do you think an animal trainer could approach this? The language barrier would be too difficult.


----------



## the super cuber (May 14, 2014)

you might be able to teach this gorilla-
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koko_(gorilla)


----------



## NEONCUBES (May 14, 2014)

As an Australian cuber I can say that I have attempted to teach my Kangaroo to solve but we had a bit of a disagreement about F2L I insisted he learn intuitively but he of course he insists of learning algorithmic. Then there's the whole issue of colour neutrality.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 14, 2014)

the super cuber said:


> you might be able to teach this gorilla-
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koko_(gorilla)


Koko is actually who made me think about the whole thread


----------



## Rune (May 14, 2014)

Would it be too easy to begin with a 2x2 cube?


----------



## KongShou (May 14, 2014)

Well it has been done before. I managed to teach my little brother.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 14, 2014)

no.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 14, 2014)

For those of you that were here, remember RonaldTheCat? He could do it. Pretty impressive.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?44000-I-m-Ronald-the-Cat!


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 14, 2014)

Sounds interesting. I'm not sure if animals could get past recognition, or learning algorithms though.


----------



## BillyRain (May 14, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> For those of you that were here, remember RonaldTheCat? He could do it. Pretty impressive.
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?44000-I-m-Ronald-the-Cat!



AUUUUUGH you got in b4 me


----------



## Thompson (May 14, 2014)

a cheetah would probably be good at speedcubing because they are fast


----------



## Ollie (May 14, 2014)

Thompson said:


> a cheetah would probably be good at speedcubing because they are fast



a chicken would be good at speedcubing because they know about eg


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 15, 2014)

Ollie said:


> a chicken would be good at speedcubing because they know about eg



yeah and chameleons would be good because they're color neutral


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 15, 2014)

Eagles could only solve the red white and blue sides


----------



## mDiPalma (May 15, 2014)

Porcupines would be good enough at 3x3 to give us all pointers.


----------



## qqwref (May 15, 2014)

We'd need an animal with decent dexterity, color vision, and roughly the intelligence of a small child. Mentally, solving a cube really just requires recognizing the position and executing some memorized sequences. I'm thinking the best candidates would be cephalopods (octopus, cuttlefish) or other primates (chimpanzee, gorilla). Cephalopods don't have language as we understand it, but they have a lot of dexterity and are impressively good at solving puzzles.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 15, 2014)

If a trainer took week/months to teach each step, and rewarded the animal with food everytime time they got a step right, I think it would be very possible.


----------



## rishidoshi (May 15, 2014)

they can have more categories. 4 Legged. 2 legged. 1... (never mind).


----------



## Petro Leum (May 15, 2014)

"human-octupus teamsolve" official event incoming (no hentai intended)

i think for alot of animals color perception might be a problem. might need to work out a proper color scheme for those who arent able to distunguish the red/orange/blue/green/white/yellow

also i dont think they would be able to "figure it out themselves", because they would at least need some motivation, e.g. food rewards by a trainer etc.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 15, 2014)

I doubt any animal could do it. Honestly, I don't even take for granted that an animal could understand the concept of the puzzle. They would not understand that the objective was to make each side a single color. I'm surprised that so many of you are talking about stuff like inability to differentiate colors. The problems start way before that. I don't know much about animals but this sounds completely unrealistic.


----------



## BillyRain (May 15, 2014)

Most Zoo animals would be good at speedcubing because they know about the 'cage' method.



IRNjuggle28 said:


> I doubt any animal could do it. Honestly, I don't even take for granted that an animal could understand the concept of the puzzle. They would not understand that the objective was to make each side a single color. I'm surprised that so many of you are talking about stuff like inability to differentiate colors. The problems start way before that. I don't know much about animals but this sounds completely unrealistic.



Not that I am comparing her to a monkey... but could the same not be said about Chan's little sister? I have a 2 year old myself and I cannot even start to explain the concept to him. But somewhere else in the world there is a 2 year old that can even understand intuitive F2L. 

I also believe that some primates are just as intelligent as a 1-2 year old human.


----------



## applemobile (May 15, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Most Zoo animals would be good at speedcubing because they know about the 'cage' method.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think its fair to say, that Chans little sister, does not posses the normal intelligence or aptitude of her age. Their may well be apes that that have the mental age of a two year old, but ts fair to say that any two year old that can solve a cube, does not have the mental age of a two year old.


----------



## BillyRain (May 15, 2014)

applemobile said:


> I think its fair to say, that Chans little sister, does not posses the normal intelligence or aptitude of her age. Their may well be apes that that have the mental age of a two year old, but ts fair to say that any two year old that can solve a cube, does not have the mental age of a two year old.



Regardless, she is still a 2 year old and an ape is still an ape. That's my point


----------



## applemobile (May 15, 2014)

Can't fail with that argument!


----------



## DaveyCow (May 15, 2014)

If I learned, then anypony can learn


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 16, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Not that I am comparing her to a monkey... but could the same not be said about Chan's little sister? I have a 2 year old myself and I cannot even start to explain the concept to him. But somewhere else in the world there is a 2 year old that can even understand intuitive F2L.
> 
> I also believe that some primates are just as *intelligent* as a 1-2 year old human.



Intelligence isn't something that develops, really. Smart people are smart from the day they are born. Some primates may have the *reasoning skills* of a 1-2 year old human, but they do not have the *intelligence* of one. It's an important distinction to make. 

I think that a young human could simply develop reasoning skills exceptionally fast, and learn skills that are usually not learned until years later. But there's a big difference between developing normal human skills abnormally fast (the 2 year old) and developing skills that likely don't even exist within a species (other primates). I find the idea of a 2 year old human learning advanced concepts less extraordinary than a non human learning them for this reason.


----------



## cygorx (May 16, 2014)

i think we should teach a mole bc they're the best at blind


----------



## Tempus (May 16, 2014)

Marco Cuber said:


> I'd like to see a video of an animal cubing.


Here you go:






And he's doing it OH, too!


----------



## applemobile (May 17, 2014)

F2Lephant


----------



## mark49152 (May 18, 2014)

applemobile said:


> F2Lephant


LLama


----------



## TDM (May 18, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> LLama


ZZebra? (E: how did I miss kangaroux?)


----------



## applemobile (May 18, 2014)

I was wondering what order to put all of my speedcubing chickens. So i put them all Layer by Layer.


----------



## TDM (May 18, 2014)

I don't like my WeiLong. It's too uncontrollable for me. The only reason why I keep it is because it's my horse's mane.


----------



## goodatthis (May 22, 2014)

Petrus-.... 

Uh
Uh


Crap.


----------

